# Grey Knight Death Star



## Professor-Red (Mar 21, 2012)

Right now I've been working on a Coteaz/ henchman army. But I'm looking into options for how to expand my force. The Death Star concept caught my eye. It seems like the exact opposite of the lists I've been running!!!

So my concerns are:

1. How would you build a Grey Knight Death Star? I assume 10 Paladins, but how would I configure them? Also, what characters should I attach? A librarian seems obvious, but would Draigo or a Grand Master be better?

2. What tactics would I use? I could deep strike, but that seems risky, especially with such an expensive unit. Since it is so big, I can't transport it.... I could put 2 librarians with other squads, then use the Summoning to pull the Paladins up where I need them. (with 2 librarians I have the option of putting it where I need it)

3. What about Mordrak? Is there an effective way of using him? Could a Death Star of his Ghost Knights work, or are they just not up to the job?


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

If you wanna be annoying, make people hate playing you, get draigo, since he makes paladins troops.

10 man paladins, 4 psycannons, apothecary, banner, psybolts, a warding stave. Now your at about 800 points. Give a librarian a psycannon, a warding stave, psychic mastery level 3. Thats 250+ more points. Distribute the wargear so you can abuse wound alocation, and your set.

Fill in the other points with... you guessed it, more paladins. 

I would never, ever play you if you did that, and you would prove the very negative stereotype on GK (prove that you can play them like a douche). 

**I understand a draigo wing is probs a competitive list people use alot, but for fun games, its a dick move. Admit it HO**

Mordrak is sweet, buthis ghost knights cant make a deathstar unit, cause you can only take 5, with him your at 400 points. Not much of a deathstar.


----------



## Professor-Red (Mar 21, 2012)

I understand the Draigowing is pretty messed up. And to be honest that's not what I'm looking for.

You had me until you got to the part where you said:
"Fill in the other points with... you guessed it, more paladins"

That's not what I had in mind. I was imagining one paladin squad (a Death Star), then the rest of the points filled in with Strike Squads, Interceptors, or whatever.

Is is too cheesy to run one Paladin squad? I'm not a competitive player and I'm not wanting a list that will be not fun for my opponent, but by the same token one bad ass squad can't cross the line.... Right?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

1. Paladin troops lists are NOT competitive.
2. A decent deathstar should be able to take (and annihilate) all comers. Hence a Librarian is pretty much a given, though a Grand Master is nifty for use of Grand Strategy (or whatever it's called). Then obviously a mix of wargear with max psycannons.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Take a simple DCA with Inquisitor squad in a Landraider. It's cheap and able to destroy 80% of other units in the game on the charge. You just have to be smart and not send it against anything it cannot defeat. Last tourney I had mine take out a full squad of Thunder Cavalry with ease. However, in an earlier game they were easily defeated by my opponent's Eldar Avatar.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Professor-Red said:


> I understand the Draigowing is pretty messed up. And to be honest that's not what I'm looking for.
> 
> You had me until you got to the part where you said:
> "Fill in the other points with... you guessed it, more paladins"
> ...


 
Ah, I must have misunderstood. I dont think one squad will bug anyone. I wouldnt abuse the wargear too much tho. I like that you want to mix up the units too. As a fellow GK player, thank you!

And spanner, I dont play competitive, so I have no idea what a list would comprise of, I would think a buff list of paladins would cut it.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

kaboot said:


> And spanner, I dont play competitive, so I have no idea what a list would comprise of, I would think a buff list of paladins would cut it.


Unfortunately not - very low model count, with almost nil maneuverability, and a lack of fearless means that they get run in circles, shot to bits, and then tank shocked until they run. Or they get ignored as the 24" stormbolter range isn't hard to avoid, particularly with terrain, and two psycannons on their own are not that scary.

If you want better reasoning than my ramblings I suggest you talk to McMuffin, as he knows his shizz on this.


----------

